# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  The art of Flipping the Trading Post Omyn's Edition

## DisturbingEffect

Flippable items - GW2TP

I suggest you to use the calculator to ensure profit and also add things you earn money on to your Flip List. There is also a tool for tracking every purchase/sell listing on the website.

And yes, i did make this video.

----------


## katsas

cool guide tnx a lot + rep

----------


## dmxcom

thx dude +rep

----------


## leetdemon

was a nice guide but now way to many people know about it. and it killed the profit margin not worth wasting the time, as soon as you post your price 2 secs later 3 people undercut you

----------


## DisturbingEffect

> was a nice guide but now way to many people know about it. and it killed the profit margin not worth wasting the time, as soon as you post your price 2 secs later 3 people undercut you


Sorry but that makes no sense, everyone knows how to buy low and sell high. Also its all about finding a unsaturated item that you can make alot of money of.

No probs to you other dudes!

----------


## leetdemon

when the website in your video has every flippable item in a neat little list for ya its not hard to find and item lol. nearly every flippable item is Saturated by gold sellers and now by everyone who has watched your video. It makes perfect sense unless you are retarded. and yep everyone does know how to buy low and sell high but the problem is they keep the selling price about the same and keep bidding up every flippable item.

----------


## Stucklikegule

I guess too many people are doing this now, because it's no longer more profitable than farming champs  :Frown:

----------


## Sauske

Great guide, thanks!

----------

